# Yellow leaves



## Bombardroad (Apr 13, 2020)

Hi all. Hope you can help. I have two Chocolope plants in soil. The leaves are turning yellow. Just cut back lighting for flowering. Could this be caused by PH imbalance.  I use rain water and didn’t PH the water for about a month. When I checked the PH it was in the low 7. I use organics for nutrients which I have had good luck in the past. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 13, 2020)

PH is too high,  take it down to 6.5-6.8.
If you're using rain water you have to add CalMag because there are zero minerals in it-its like distilled water. Honestly,  at the low ionic strength of rainwater , most meters will be slow and possibly inaccurate- the most imporyant ph number is the one AFTER you add ferts. That's what the plant comes in contact with.
I *hope* that damage is high pH lockout and calcium deficiency but the checkered pattern is uncannily similar to a mosaic virus which you could have inadvertently brought in from outdoors.
What's wrong with your tap water that you don't want to use it?


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 13, 2020)

Im leaning towards magnesium deficiency


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 13, 2020)

When you say you use organics for nutrients....what exactly does that mean?  If you are actually organic, the pH is not a big deal unless it is way out of whack.  

Also, depending on where you live, rainwater can contain nasties--pollution that it picks up as it falls through the atmosphere.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 13, 2020)

To add...
Rainwater pollution pickup will appear in the form of nitric and phosphoric acid from the combustion of fossil fuels. It can lead to soil souring if not buffered by adequate mineral concentration... this is also evidenced by the number of 'dead lakes' in the Adirondacks where insoluble granite substrates are unable to counteract the waterborne acid deposition from the weather patterns originating over the great lakes region.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 13, 2020)

This looks just like your plants.

https://www.growweedeasy.com/cannabis-plant-problems/magnesium-deficiency


----------



## Bombardroad (Apr 17, 2020)

Hi all thanks for all the great info. I have been growing for three years using the True Living Organics method. He suggest rain water and that’s what I have used all along. Had good results when I PH the water. I watered these plants forgetting about Ph. Stoner move  
Now I have corrected the PH. How long will it take for the plants to show improvement if it’s the PH.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 17, 2020)

Shouldn't take long but I'd do a foliar correction with gh micro if you have ot, or a weak Epsom salts solution if you don't. Either way, add one drop mild liquid soap to the spray bottle as a surfactant.


----------



## Steve1 (Apr 17, 2020)

Bombardroad said:


> View attachment 260644
> View attachment 260644
> View attachment 260643
> View attachment 260644
> Hi all. Hope you can help. I have two Chocolope plants in soil. The leaves are turning yellow. Just cut back lighting for flowering. Could this be caused by PH imbalance.  I use rain water and didn’t PH the water for about a month. When I checked the PH it was in the low 7. I use organics for nutrients which I have had good luck in the past. Any help is appreciated.


I’m starting some Chocolope next week. I look forward to following your progress. Good luck!


----------



## Bombardroad (Apr 19, 2020)

Hey Stinkyattic. Thanks for the suggestion. Never did a foliar correction. Searched the forum but came up with nothing. How do you do a foliar correction?


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 19, 2020)

as i posted above, Just mix up the micronutrient supplement a little weaker than the bottle recommends,  add a drop of liquid soap, and mist it onto the leaves lightly, repeating every couple days.
This will not fix the main issue. It will slow the damage down while you take other steps. It's just one useful tool in your toolbox


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 19, 2020)

For the record, if that is related to calcium deficiency or mosaic virus, the micronutrient spray won't do much of anything.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 19, 2020)

I wouldn't be using GH Micro if you are organic and following The Rev's method.  Keep everything organic.  

I don't think this is pH related.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 19, 2020)

HG do you see mosaic virus patterns there too or am I imagining things?


----------

